# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  ساعدوني بفكرة للتاجر الصغير

## رنادوه

السلام عليكم 
مثل ما تعرفون انه مسابقة التاجر الصغير يسوونها كل سنه منطقة دبي في شهر 4 تقريبا 
بتقولون في وقت وايد 
بس مثل ما تعرفون الايام اطير مب تركض وبس 
فعشان جي ابغي ازهب فكرة من الحين عشان ولدي حاب يشترك 
بس شو تنصحوني فيه 
ممكن اييب رعاه واسافر واييب بظاعة 
بس المشكلة شو اللي يحبونه جيل الشباب عشان يمشي عنده وما يطيح في جبده 

ابغي اشجعه واخليه يعتمد على نفسه 

انا فكرت اسير تايلند او الصين بس شو اللي اييبه 
شو الجديد 
وشو اللي بيجذبهم اكثر شي 

اذا على الاكسسوارات الخاص بالموبايلات اعتقد متوفر عندنا وايد وممكن تكون الاسعار اللي ايبها ارخص 
بس موجودة عندنا 

ابغي اييب شي مب موجود ويكون مرغوب 

اللي عندها افكار حلوة تنور علينا الله ينور دربها للجنة ان شاء الله

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## myDreams

*خليه يدور على الاشيا اللي تجذب الشباب سواء كان لبس، كفرات موبايلات و بلاكبيري، كابات ملونة و غريبة ف نفس الوقت....*

----------


## أحلام علي

احس ممكن سوالف تكنولوجيا

تلفونات تغير الاصوات جي يعني

^^

وخليه هو يسافر ويشوف

وعطيه مبلغ وخل يردلج راس المال

خليه يبدا صح

----------


## رنادوه

اشكركم على المرور

وبعد اذا في حد عنده فكرة معينة

----------


## لمياء دبي

الغاليه
خليه يشارك بفكره مبتكره ومش متكرره ومب مكلفه في نفس الوقت علشان يوم بيبيع البضاعه السعر يكون معقول وفي متناول جميع الطبقات. ليش ماتشوفين شو الاشياء اللي ولدج متميز فيها ويحبها وتحاولين تطورين فيها وتضيفين عليها افكار ثانيه .واذا كان في بالج تييبين اغراض من برع اظن انه الاشياء الخاصة بالتيلفونات والبلاك بيري والالكترونيات الغريبه واللي مش موجوده عندنا بيكون عليها اقبال كبير .
انا بنتي شاركت الموسم اللي طاف والبضاعه كلفتها وايد ومازالت الاغراض موجوده عندها وماوفت حتى راس المال بس الحمدلله اهم شي انها شاركت وخذت فكره عن المشروع وتعلمت اشياء وايده وخبره في الحياه وهذا بحد ذاته انجاز. وماشاالله عليهم مشاريع الشيخ محمد بن راشد لدعم مشاريع الشباب ماقصروا والنعم فيهم .وحتى الشيخ حمدان بن محمد بن راشد الله يطول في عمره عطاهم مكرمه قيمتها 10000 درهم لكل كشك مشارك يتم توزيع المبلغ فيه بالتساوي على الاعضاء المشاركين.
وبالتوفيق ان شاالله

----------


## جورية سعود

من سنتين تقريبا حضرت في دبي معرض التاجر الصغير في مدرسة من المدارس والله ما أذكر اسمها ----- المهم انبهرت بالمعرض وبالتاجر الصغير---- واحد كان جايب سيارات غريبة واللي يدخل يشوفهم يدفع مشروعة حلو وجديد--- وفي واح يبيع حيايا وثعابين--- وفي أولاد وايد عيبوني راكبين على السياكل وحاطين سلة وراهم ويبيعون أشياء خفيفة قوم بوعشر--- وفي بنات جايبين مكينة الكاكاو اللي تنزل مثل النافورة وأشوف وايد اشتروا منهم طبعا يغمسون فيه الكاكاو-------- عندي فكرة بشرح لج تفاصيلها على الخاص وهي فكرة بيع مسابيح على ألوان الأندية عندي نماذج منها----- وشكرا --- إن شاء الله تشوفين ولدج أكبر تاجر في دبي -----

----------


## عطر ملكي

الله يوفقه يا الغالية .. ويوفقج .. 

الشباب يستهويهم كل شيء الكتروني .. افلام العاب .. 

العاب الكترونية ما نزلت في السوق .. 

ومبايلات .. 

امممممم 


فيه عندي لج فكرة ليش ما تخلينه يبتكر استكرات اللي يحطونهم على السيارات .. ؟؟ 

زي بعض الرسومات ؟؟ او الصور للشيوخ .. او العبارات .. 

بيقبلون عليها  :Smile:

----------


## ملاك22222

وايد حلو نشجع الصغاريه على تحمل المسؤوليه

----------


## ام_الورد

ممكن انه يعرض طيارات بالريموت او سيايير او قوارب



وحلوه فكرة الاستيكرات حق السيارات



ممكن اتسوين اكسسوارات للسيارات من داخل وعليه شعارات الانديه مثل الدواسات وامخدان ومفارش تنحط فالسياره على الكراسي او يكونن ماركات


في موبايلات اييبونهن من تايلند صغاااار وعلى شكل دبدووب او بطريق وااايد حلوات وفي هيلو كيتي بعد احسهن كيوت وماعندنا منهن

----------


## umwadha

خليه يسوي الصابون باشكال بحريه يسيحه ويشكله مثل المحار النجمه 

او خذيله المكينه الي ترسم على القمصان و الشنط ويختارون الاولاد الرسمه ويطبعها على الفانيلات
ابواك و شنط لاب توبات 

الله يوفقه

----------


## أم حمد الغايب

كيف طريقة الاشتراك في التاجر الصغير ؟؟

يا ليت تفيدونا ^_^

----------


## لمياء دبي

ام حمد الغايب
طريقة الاشتراك اما عن طريق ادارة المدرسه اللي ولدج فيها لانه مؤسسة محمد بن راشد لدعم مشاريع الشباب اول شي تبعث بفورمات الاشتراك للمدارس الخاصة والحكومية او عن طريق الاتصال بمؤسسة محمد بن راشد لدعم مشاريع الشباب والاستفسار عن اجراءات التسجيل في المسابقه وعن علمي المعرض اللي طاف منعوا بيع الاكل والمواد الغذائية منعا باتا 
وبالتوفيق ان شاالله

----------


## رنادوه

ما زال البحث جاري

----------


## ماما سلطان

شو رايج اييب صور لغرف نوم الأولاد- بس ما اتكون ذات أرواح- مثل صور سيارات اسبورت واتكون جداريه يعني حجمها اكبير اشوي- أنا غرف اخواني الشباب عبارة عن صور لانواع السيارات اكبيرة واصغيرة وغرفتهم روووعه صدق شبابيه- ويبيع ابجانب هاي الصور نماذج مصغرة لكل أنواع السيارات تنفع للمكتب اصراحه أحسه شي يجذب الشباب واذا بعد ميداليات للسيارات واكسسوارات داخليه للسياره مثل مكان ينحط فيه الموبايل أدري انه منتشر بس يمكن اتحصلين برع شي مميز. والله يوفق ولدج انشاالله وأهم شي أختي اتعلمينه ع الصدق والأمانه وان المال الحلال الله يبارك فيه مهما كان قليل وعلميه كيف يزكي عن ماله وانتي طبعا المأجورة.

----------


## المطاوعه

والله ابغي افكاار ممكن اتساااعدوني نحن اسبووع الياي بنسوي

----------


## كيس الهدايا

والله اني اقترحت هالفكره فالمنتدى و قالو بييدرسونها و ما درسوها خخخ

----------

